# toledo tomboy



## cmg116 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## cmg116 (Mar 25, 2020)

cmg116 said:


> View attachment 1161424



$320


----------



## 1motime (Mar 25, 2020)

Any additional photos?


----------



## cmg116 (Mar 25, 2020)

1motime said:


> Any additional photos?



i can take as many as youd like.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 25, 2020)

Full size from both sides.  Front and rear, etc.  Whatever helps  Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2020)

If you are selling this should be listed in the appropriate category


----------



## cmg116 (Mar 25, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> If you are selling this should be listed in the appropriate category



i apologize im new and have no idea what im doing. I just wanted to get some info on it and possibly find a buyer.


----------



## cmg116 (Mar 25, 2020)

1motime said:


> Full size from both sides.  Front and rear, etc.  Whatever helps  Thanks!


----------



## cmg116 (Mar 25, 2020)

cmg116 said:


> View attachment 1161535
> 
> View attachment 1161536



i


1motime said:


> Full size from both sides.  Front and rear, etc.  Whatever helps  Thanks!



f you have a phone number i can send them directly to you....mr. freeman says im doinh this wrong and i dont want to mess anyones forum up


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Go to “Forums” scroll down until you see”Classifieds” then “Sell Tricycles, Riding Toys” and post in there. Must include price, pic, and location. Hope this helps


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you for your help @Freqman1 
Wasn't sure what was happening with this one - asking for value, selling, etc.  I've moved the 3rd post (for sale) to the classifieds @cmg116


----------



## cmg116 (Mar 25, 2020)

i apologize i have never been on a website like this.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 25, 2020)

cmg116 said:


> i apologize i have never been on a website like this.



Don't worry.   It takes a while


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 25, 2020)

No worries at all @cmg116 - your for sale thread can be located here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toledo-tomboy-320.168074/#post-1139489


----------

